# I have a friend who is going to Belize



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm planning on having him purchase me a box or two of habanos.. Any recommendations. I enjoy a wide variety of cigars.. I was just hoping that someone could point me in a direction of some good, mid-priced smokes to have him bring back for me. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I dont want to burst your bubble.

But you are better off having him get you nothing.

1. If you have a source it is probably cheaper getting it from him.
2. Risk of him getting crap and no recourse to return 
3. Risk of confiscation is huge. Airports are crazy.
4. Money exchange adds $$ to the price

If he doesn't know what to look for or you can't call ahead. Just pass and get them from your regular vendor. Sometimes its a big hassle for nothing.They will take his money and its Bye-Bye and you got CRAP !!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I dont want to burst your bubble.
> 
> But you are better off having him get you nothing.
> 
> ...


nuff said!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I dont want to burst your bubble.
> 
> But you are better off having him get you nothing.
> 
> If he doesn't know what to look for or you can't call ahead. Just pass and get them from your regular vendor. Sometimes its a big hassle for nothing.They will take his money and its Bye-Bye and you got CRAP !!!!


True. Best left alone, too much chance of getting burned and or snapped up @ the airport.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

:tpd: Excellent points to consider. Personally, it would not be worth the risks.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I would agree with the rest here, the chance of him getting caught is not worth the risk.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Points well taken. My only issue is not having a vendor besides relying on the chance of other people heading out of country.

Though, that does make a lot of sense.. it would be a big risk.. Not sure if I'd really want to risk that kind of money on just having them confiscated.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Landers said:


> Points well taken. My only issue is not having a vendor besides relying on the chance of other people heading out of country.
> 
> Though, that does make a lot of sense.. it would be a big risk.. Not sure if I'd really want to risk that kind of money on just having them confiscated.


Its not only the confiscation. What are you going to do when he comes back with sub par cigars ???

Does he know what to look for ?? Are you ready to loose or blow $400.00 or more on two boxes of possible crap


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

That is a very good point. I've smoked with him before and honestly, he has a terrible taste in cigars.. :r. I just end up smoking my cheapies with him as he doesn't appreciate the other ones and if the cigar is anything stronger than mild.. he hates it. Oh well. I might be making a trip up to Canada sometime this coming winter for skiing.. so maybe I'll be able to pick up a box while I'm up there and smuggle'r back in.. :r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

You've gotten what I consider "money saving" advice. There is a reason why it is so much fun to herf together in person. Besides gifting smokes, being gifted smokes and meeting your fellow gorillas: the talk naturally turns to cigars. Stick around, get to know people and visit the first herf that you can. :w


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

I doubt Belize has any authentic habanos in the country. Last time I went there, 2 years ago, it was on par with a 3rd world country.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

galaga said:


> You've gotten what I consider "money saving" advice. There is a reason why it is so much fun to herf together in person. Besides gifting smokes, being gifted smokes and meeting your fellow gorillas: the talk naturally turns to cigars. Stick around, get to know people and visit the first herf that you can. :w


I absolutely will. There is an upcoming one in Boston, that I'll be unable to attend, as it is at Churchills Cigar Bar.. and it is 21+. I'll get out to one eventually though.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

cvm4 said:


> I doubt Belize has any authentic habanos in the country. Last time I went there, 2 years ago, it was on par with a 3rd world country.


Really? He was making it out to be this spectacular place...

On a completely different topic.. I was gifted a couple of cigars.. is it possible if I provided pics of the cigar and band if anyone would be able to tell me if they were authentic habanos?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I have a friend who was in Belize, a few weeks ago, and he was very, maybe I should say, extremely disappointed with Belize! It is less that one step ahead of a 3rd world country. He was also looking to buy Habanos, if he could find any. He is not an expert but he does know his cigars. From his experiences and what he says, just forget about it! Belize is probably the last place you want to buy, so called, Cuban Cigars and actually, one of the last places you should want to visit!!!

Johnny


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

:r the guy he is going with has a condo there.. and the flight only cost him 56 bucks. So all he is paying for is tours/drinks/food. So for only paying for that and a $56 round trip ticket.. I say why not? It's at least tropical right? :r


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Landers said:


> On a completely different topic.. I was gifted a couple of cigars.. is it possible if I provided pics of the cigar and band if anyone would be able to tell me if they were authentic habanos?


Would it be possible? I guarantee if you post some good pics the jungle can figure it out. There's some smart gorillas around here when it comes to figuring out fugazies.

On the Belize note, if he's not going to an LCdH he's got a 99% chance of getting crap.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Going to find my camera now.. woot.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I have a friend who was in Belize, a few weeks ago, and he was very, maybe I should say, extremely disappointed with Belize! It is less that one step ahead of a 3rd world country. He was also looking to buy Habanos, if he could find any. He is not an expert but he does know his cigars. From his experiences and what he says, just forget about it! Belize is probably the last place you want to buy, so called, Cuban Cigars and actually, one of the last places you should want to visit!!!
> 
> Johnny


I'm going in February. :hn


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Landers said:


> That is a very good point. I've smoked with him before and honestly, he has a terrible taste in cigars.. :r. I just end up smoking my cheapies with him as he doesn't appreciate the other ones and if the cigar is anything stronger than mild.. he hates it. Oh well. I might be making a trip up to Canada sometime this coming winter for skiing.. so maybe I'll be able to pick up a box while I'm up there and smuggle'r back in.. :r


I dont want to burst your bubble again, but if you want to buy a box up here in Canada, you can expect to drop a minimum of $500 for a box of decent smokes.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

burninator said:


> I'm going in February. :hn


Well guess what! I am also stopping there in February, as one of the stops on a Princess Cruise. I'll actually be with my friend, and his wife, the one I mentioned in my earlier reply, who didn't like Belize and several other couples.

Johnny


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey, cool! The wife and I are going on Royal Caribbean! 

I've heard it's alright as long as you don't venture out of the tourist town at the port. We're probably just going to spent our time at that port doing some offshore excursion.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

The port/dock areas have actually been built up with more attractions since the last time I've been there. If you're doing excursions then I would reccomend the cave tubing


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Habsrule29 said:


> I dont want to burst your bubble again, but if you want to buy a box up here in Canada, you can expect to drop a minimum of $500 for a box of decent smokes.


daaaaang. Are the smokes this expensive everywhere? Or just close to the US?


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Belize is a very poor country, but with that being said it is a beautiful country. And depending on where he is going and what he plans on doing, Belize is great. They have some of the best scuba diving in the Caribbean. I would pass on getting any cuban cigars from Belize also. There is no LCdH in Belize. There are places that have their own smokes however. Some good, some not so great. Have him bring you some Belizean Rum instead, you'll be getting your moneys worth for sure.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks! I'll definitely have him check the rum out for me


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Landers said:


> Thanks! I'll definitely have him check the rum out for me


Do you know where in Belize he is going?


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

I actually don't. But I am able to easily find out. I guess a friend of his has a condo/time share there.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Landers said:


> daaaaang. Are the smokes this expensive everywhere? Or just close to the US?


up here, tobacco gets hit hard with taxes. All cigars, not just cubans are very expensive here. An AF curly head maduro is $10 at my local.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Habsrule29 said:


> up here, tobacco gets hit hard with taxes. All cigars, not just cubans are very expensive here. An AF curly head maduro is $10 at my local.


Dang. You guys have crazy taxes. I guess that goes with your free healthcare.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Cigar Hound said:


> Belize is a very poor country, but with that being said it is a beautiful country. And depending on where he is going and what he plans on doing, Belize is great. They have some of the best scuba diving in the Caribbean. I would pass on getting any cuban cigars from Belize also. There is no LCdH in Belize. There are places that have their own smokes however. Some good, some not so great. Have him bring you some Belizean Rum instead, you'll be getting your moneys worth for sure.


:tpd: I was in Belize for two weeks in July and it's an absolutely beautiful country whether you go to the islands or into the jungle. It can be a fabulous experience if you want to explore, dive, swim, visit the temples or hike. That said, there are fake cigars everywhere, particularly glass topped boxes of cohibas which everyone insists are the "real thing"....honestly, it AIN'T worth it!!!! You will get burnt.....and the rum idea is a good one......


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

I was there this summer.

If you fly fish or deep sea fish, it's on par with some of the best places in the world. The port town is ok, two cigar shops are there. The same owners. As far as choices in gars, there's cohiba, upman, and RyJ. That was all they carried.

There are definitely fakes there, Cohiba's a plenty. The shop keepers will leave you alone until you start to examine the gars. Then, they are all over you trying to distract you and make a sale. A cohiba robusto will run you 26 bucks. :tg 

If you like diamonds though, there are plenty of shops, although I can't vouch for the authenticity of those either.

However, they do have some nice custom cases and travel humi's in town. My suggestion is to get drunk in the port town and have a good time.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Habsrule29 said:


> up here, tobacco gets hit hard with taxes. All cigars, not just cubans are very expensive here. An AF curly head maduro is $10 at my local.


I'll sell you my stash for $9.00 each -


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

As someone whose been burned (bought'em myself :c ), I can't agree with all the prior posts enough- LEAVE IT ALONE. Buy online.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

audio1der said:


> As someone whose been burned (bought'em myself :c ), I can't agree with all the prior posts enough- LEAVE IT ALONE. Buy online.


:tpd: There's a sucker born every minute....and that includes me!!


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I have a friend who was in Belize, a few weeks ago, and he was very, maybe I should say, extremely disappointed with Belize! It is less that one step ahead of a 3rd world country. He was also looking to buy Habanos, if he could find any. He is not an expert but he does know his cigars. From his experiences and what he says, just forget about it! Belize is probably the last place you want to buy, so called, Cuban Cigars and actually, one of the last places you should want to visit!!!
> 
> Johnny


Where did he go Seine Bight?..... Belize is probably one of the most Beuatiful places around... and no more a 3rd world Country than Mexico, or any of the other Central and south American Countries. As for Cubans go, not likely you will find real ones. Alot are fakes from the U.S. I have found real ones around though, but I also have Cuban friends down there.

Check the links in my Sig... That is my Familys place in Belize...I Guarantee if you went you wouldn't want to come back!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

dcyoung said:


> Where did he go Seine Bight?..... Belize is probably one of the most Beuatiful places around... and no more a 3rd world Country than Mexico, or any of the other Central and south American Countries. As for Cubans go, not likely you will find real ones. Alot are fakes from the U.S. I have found real ones around though, but I also have Cuban friends down there.
> 
> Check the links in my Sig... That is my Familys place in Belize...I Guarantee if you went you wouldn't want to come back!


I am sure that what you say is correct, about the areas that have been modernized and built up for tourism. However, I am told by people I know and trust, that the actual city or village of Belize is not so modern and really not much more than a 3rd world country. Very soon now, I will see for myself, as I will be spending one full day there, as a port of call on a cruise I am taking in February.

Johnny


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I am sure that what you say is correct, about the areas that have been modernized and built up for tourism. However, I am told by people I know and trust, that the actual city or village of Belize is not so modern and really not much more than a 3rd world country. Very soon now, I will see for myself, as I will be spending one full day there, as a port of call on a cruise I am taking in February.
> 
> Johnny


Yes you are right, Belize City itself is nothing to right home about...But people don't go to Belize for Belize City...


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Belize is awesome! Just because its poorer than the US doesnt make it a bad place to vacation. Ive been there, and did my best to AVOID tourist areas. 
i had a fantastic time! its a paradise.

You want to real 3rd world country, visit some areas in africa.

-hyp


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

dcyoung said:


> Where did he go Seine Bight?..... Belize is probably one of the most Beuatiful places around... and no more a 3rd world Country than Mexico, or any of the other Central and south American Countries. As for Cubans go, not likely you will find real ones. Alot are fakes from the U.S. I have found real ones around though, but I also have Cuban friends down there.


Yes, Belize is a beautiful place; the diving is excellent, you have very nice beaches abutting jungle with ruins, some great food, and in general very friendly people.

However, it is certainly not the poorest country in Central America: Info on Belize -- Honduras, Guatemala, el Salvador, etc. are all worse off. Costa Rica and Mexico are on the whole much better off, but still, Belize is muddling through better than most CA countries.


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

My wife and I took a Princess cruise a couple of years ago that stopped in Belize. The tourist area close to the port was fine and typical of probably any South American port. However, heading out of the port wasn't really a good experience. I certainly wouldn't want my wife walking around by herself, especially after dark. This place did not feel safe.


----------

